# The SweetSpot



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Whitewater Wisconsin's best cup of coffee in a friendly and relaxing atmosphere; The SweetSpot is about coffee, community, and cafe specialties. Nestled into the historic Whitewater Hotel building, The SweetSpot has become Whitewater's

premier destination for fresh pastries, delicious deli sandwiches, delectable

desserts, and the best coffee and specialty drinks in town. With a warm,

inviting atmosp
​
&#8230;

More...


----------

